# Caption this



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

den bakker said:


>


Nyah, nyah. I'm taller than you!
(Oh, and your saddle is too low.)


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

*LA leans his bike to the right a bit*

woops.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"...and then I'm gonna rip your eyes out and fcuk you in the sockets!"


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Dumbo! Oh, wait.... wrong guy.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

[thinking in spanish] ha you twat, I cant understand a word of your language
and your socks are way too distracting to be able to listen to a word you
are saying....lose.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

"oh god, make him stop"
"I'm not touching you. I'm not touching you."


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

and then i ate his soul.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Yo flyweight. Try and keep up on the stones. Watch and learn kiddo.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

"do you realize you look like jeff goldblum right now?"


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"I used my tongue on your mamma just like this... lalalalalalalalala."


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

I... I... I... I'm hooked on a feelin'
high on believin'
that you're in love with me...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

"So, did you hear Vino dropped Conti at the end of stage 3...I wonder how THAT feels??? Oh, wait..."


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

That was a cheeky move that put me in a spot of bother, but I'm back dancing on my pedals and ready for the run in to the finish.

(sort of an inside joke for those watching on VS)


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

"I'm gonna lick your ear.....wet willy!"


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Nana nana boo boo, Trek makes better bikes.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

"I'm gonna smoke you like a suckling pig, Pisto-"THUNK Psssssssssssss "Aw, crap...


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

AC: "You may say that I am 'Pistolero' but it's those lightning fast Spanish soccer players, they're the pistolero's".
LA: Well, have a Heineken..german, but it's the best i could do now..and congrats on the winning the world cup semi's. . punk!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, S**thead, this is The Look I'm gonna give you in the mountains.

Before I ride away from your bony ass.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Hey Lance, got any ideas for a new victory salute??? The finger bang was a great idea but its getting a little stale & I want something thats new, exciting & sexy for the first mountain stage when I win it.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

You sir are a tool. Did you hear me? I said tool.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Why does Lance have yellow SRAM shifters when he never won the Tour using them? For Contador it makes sense..I'm sure Shimano is a little annoyed by it...haha


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

danielc said:


> Why does Lance have yellow SRAM shifters when he never won the Tour using them? For Contador it makes sense..I'm sure Shimano is a little annoyed by it...haha


Umm....because they're TdF edition Red shifters? I can order you a set, if you want.


----------



## ldh6 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wanna know how I pleased your woman so well? With this tongue right here, bee-yotch!!!!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

danielc said:


> Why does Lance have yellow SRAM shifters when he never won the Tour using them? For Contador it makes sense..I'm sure Shimano is a little annoyed by it...haha


part of the mind games, like the 'flicking' in the photo :skep:


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Who is your doctor......


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Umm....because they're TdF edition Red shifters? I can order you a set, if you want.


That's not the point...It's like if Lance had a yellow Specialized bike


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Eight..six..seven..five..three..oh..ni-ye-ine


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

"The gas station said you didn't pay for those glasses Alberto...they want their money"


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

LWP said:


> I... I... I... I'm hooked on a feelin'
> high on believin'
> that you're in love with me...


LOL hahaha totally out of left field, i like it


----------



## CraigFavata9 (Mar 27, 2008)

cyclesport45 said:


> Hey, S**thead, this is The Look I'm gonna give you in the mountains.
> 
> Before I ride away from your bony ass.


Take a good look whilst you can, old man.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

That is some seriously dead a$$ you got there. Watch what you eat from now on!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Photoshop Bandit strikes again!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

"Tired of being tired?"


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

can livestrong use your fingerbang saddle in our prostate awareness promo


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

I said get me a bottle now!!! Oh wait, wrong team.


----------

